# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Conflict Resolution: My Take

## LMRM

*Hello,

I would like to talk about and present my ideas on conflict resolution, I wont be talking about other diagrams and structures for conflict resolution in this article. There will be an image attached showing the conflict resolution diagram I made.
*

Introduction

Conflict resolution is a compulsory process in all businesses. When there are humans interacting with each other on a daily basis, conflict becomes inevitable and must be dealt with as efficiently and harmlessly as possible. Conflict resolution means resolving issues from both parties involved to a point where there can be a comprise and even more so, positive relationship growth between both parties in conflict.

Conflict Resolution and Extra Steps

The general structure for conflict resolution is about 5  6 steps with a linear progression, I will present my own diagram based off of the overall agreed upon structure while adding and changing at the same time.

I will now help define some of the events that take place in the diagram:

·        Steps A  B are meant to be conflict prevention steps. Always prioritize preventing conflict rather then waiting for it to erupt and potentially lead to other problems.

·        I have branching out sections since things almost never go as clean and simple as a diagram would show it to be. I tried to encapsulate most of the situations that come with conflict resolution in these branching sections by being as general as possible but exceptions do exist and your decision making is important in those exceptions.

·        Steps 1  6a are based around the general formula for conflict resolution with some of my own ideas added. Witnesses are important to get the whole picture around the events of conflict as both parties may be reluctant or too emotional to reveal certain information that witnesses would freely reveal. The witnesses will obviously not be close friends of either party.

·        At step 6b, the week wait is important for both parties to cool down and for yourself to have time to think of a solution if you could not come up with one or come up with a better one back in the original meeting.

·        The END step just indicates that the whole process loops back to the beginning.

*I know this graph is fairly complicated but I feel that conflict resolution is not simple and does require a fair amount of steps to be both successful and efficient.

Please comment any criticisms or advice you have around this.

Thank you for reading.*

----------

